# SS 07.08.21 - Farrenc #3



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Louise Farrenc (1804 - 1875)

Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 36

I. Adagio - Allegro
II. Adagio cantabile
III. Scherzo. Vivace
IV. Finale. Allegro

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This weekend we will listen Louise Farrenc #3. I got recently her symphony #1 and liked it. Symphony #1 we did before, so I picked #3 after I checked Tom Service's blog here. I will listen this one with Spotify:

View attachment 157942


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Farrenc: Symphony Nos. 1 & 3

Insula Orchestra, Laurence Equilbey

I will spinning this one later


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

I have this. I don't recall buying it but it's what I have so I will listen to it.










Farrenc: Symphony No. 3

Johannes Goritzki

North German Radio Symphony, Hannover


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Farrenc is a wonderful composer. The third symphony is a really nice work and her chamber and solo piano music show further what an accomplished composer she is. I'll listen to the Naxos disc with Christoph Konig conducting Solistes Europeens of Luxembourg.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

The Konig recording for me as well.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Chilham said:


> Farrenc: Symphony No. 3
> 
> Johannes Goritzki
> 
> North German Radio Symphony, Hannover


And this version for me also


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Never heard any of Farrenc's music before today. 

Listened to the Goritzki/NDR. I deliberately picked a recording that was the quickest on Spotify, and I was pleasantly surprised by how well-crafted it is and it sounds classicist like that of Mendelssohn and Brahms. I think it is a great symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Not a work I know. I'm with the Konig.


----------

